# Music Diary - Chat Thread.



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a thread where you can write anything about the non-classical music you're currently listening to, or about non-classical musicians - news items, concerts you're going to - any observations? 
Nice to hear people's opinions about music, songs & singers. Jokes. Et cetera. 

Fill it in when you feel like it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart & I are going to see Steeleye Span tonight - the 50th Anniversary Tour - at the Lowestoft Marina. Maddy Prior is the only original member left, but it should be good to hear the old songs and drink some lemonade at the interval.
Live a little!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Line up is here http://steeleyespan.org.uk/band/ Should be a good night.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We're back. 

We enjoyed it, though we were too near the thumping electronic sound, being only two rows back.When they came on, with one of their latest songs, with a chanted chorus, it felt as if we'd come across a cellar full of mumbling dwarves set under the runway at Heathrow. And Maddy Prior's voice isn't what it was. 

But when they got onto their older songs, it was still magic. They did my two favourites, Thomas the Rhymer and King Henry, along with others that I like - Alison Gross, Little Sir Hugh, and All Round my Hat. 

A great evening, finished off with toast & marmalade for supper. Taggart made good time up the A47 after the performance once I thought of that.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Taggart & I are going to see Steeleye Span tonight - the 50th Anniversary Tour - at the Lowestoft Marina. Maddy Prior is the only original member left, but it should be good to hear the old songs and drink some lemonade at the interval.
> Live a little!


I had a couple of Steeleye Span cassettes thirty years ago. I threw out all of my cassettes about ten years ago. I haven't listened to their music in a long time. I should listen again. I have a few John Renbourne CDs that I periodically listen to. I saw John Renbourne in concert here in the early 90s. Very enjoyable.

I have just purchased from Amazon
Mountains Come Out of the Sky, The Illustrated History of Prog Rock by Will Romano. Forward by Bill Bruford. I will enjoy reading this and looking at the pictures. 









I intend on listening to most of the Genesis albums in chronological order soon. And then Rush. And I've got my new King Crimson CDs to get to know.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This might be a fair approximation of what was viewed...






0:00 Blackleg Miner.

3:15 The Gardener.

8:15 Allison Gross.

14:39 One Night As I Lay My Bed.

18:35 Edward.

26:20 Cruel Brother.

35:22 Marrowbones.

39:55 Little Sir Hugh.

45:42 When I Was On Horseback.

51:20 London.

55:03 The Dark Morris.

Encore :

1:00:42 All Around My Hat.

1:05:14 Dodgy ********.﻿

This next clip is what they were like 30 years ago - Maddy Prior makes a rather spirited appearance at the 1:17 mark and you'll notice a very pronounced "spring" in her step(s) that doesn't make the transition with the passing of time...






And 15 years before that it's Steeleye Span making an appearance on BBC 4... At the 17:20 mark you'll encounter a (literally) whacking good Morris dance -


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Steeleye Span concert was well-attended, but there were some empty seats - I suppose because electric folk was always a minority fashion. When more mainstream old singers come to East Anglia - like Joe Brown, or the late Val Doonican - the house is/ was usually full. 

In a way, it was nice for us to be among 'our generation' - but it also made us feel a bit decrepit. 

PS - I told Taggart at breakfast, 'You compare very well with men of our generation'; he replied, 'So do you.'  :lol:


----------

